# The Beast that got away 22 Sept



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hit the grass flats around 1600 when I got of work. A bit of an east wind blowing with floating grass everywhere. 

Caught 1 rat red on a green back 17MR and half a dozen dink specks. I decided to switch it up to a 1/4 jig head with a paddle tail limbo slice. A buddy and I managed another dozen or so dink specks and 2 baby spanish for the next half hour or so. 

Sun starts to set so I throw on the Ole super spook Jr in bone and silver.. Caught a few more specks, with many swipes that missed.. 

All of a sudden, BAAAABAAAMMMM! Something inhales my topwater and runs like a smoker king! Drag is zinging of the battle 2500 faster than I've ever seen for about 8 secs, then slack.. As I'm retrieving it in to make a follow up cast, a keeper speck hits that I land. I unhook and release her unharmed to further inspect my lure. 

I'm assuming it was probably a monster jack that caused the increase in heart rate and almost straightening out of my hook.. I had just changed out the hooks to some new Owner 4X trebles.. 

Beast 1 me 0

Ill be back... Tight lines guys









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

That sucks you missed the big one, but consistently pulling in specks (even if they're short) is always fun!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait till this weekend....i plan on conquering my beast Sat or Sun night!!!!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Whiskey16 said:


> That sucks you missed the big one, but consistently pulling in specks (even if they're short) is always fun!


Consistently bringing in fish was definitely fun, but missing the big one is always a damper... It'll keep you out there for a couple more hours! Lol


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jason said:


> Wait till this weekend....i plan on conquering my beast Sat or Sun night!!!!


Sounds like a plan Jason! If you need a battle buddy, I may be able to get a kitchen pass


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

One of my favorite top water lures is a ONE KNOCKER SPOOK in bone - similar. Put quite a few Reds in the boat in the past 2-weeks with it. On most of my lures I replace the stock hooks w/ something stronger - 4X stronger.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> One of my favorite top water lures is a ONE KNOCKER SPOOK in bone - similar. Put quite a few Reds in the boat in the past 2-weeks with it. On most of my lures I replace the stock hooks w/ something stronger - 4X stronger.


I've got the ONE KNOCKER SPOOK at the ready.. It has always been a good go to topwater









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

The One-knocker spook is the bomb! I have 3 in my tackle box and rarely use anything else!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Wait till this weekend....i plan on conquering my beast Sat or Sun night!!!!




???????? Been looking all weekend!!!!!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Get it! Man, I've been hunting down the two that got away from me. I'm obsessed! I've been trolling big Yo Zuris for them, but there is so much grass coming out of the rivers now, that they plugs keep jamming up. One knocker spook, great idea!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Get it! Man, I've been hunting down the two that got away from me. I'm obsessed! I've been trolling big Yo Zuris for them, but there is so much grass coming out of the rivers now, that they plugs keep jamming up. One knocker spook, great idea!


I almost went again today after work but the weather was looking uncertain.. My buddy went back Friday event and didn't even get into the water due to a bull shark skimming the shallows in shin deep of water... Scary!! Hahaha 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Damn!!! The SECRET is out!!! One Knockers are great. I caught between 20-25 fish today in BW. About 15 were short Specs, 5 short Reds, and the rest were Lady Fish and 1 Needle Fish. About half were caught on a One Knocker and the rest on a C-17MR in white w/silver bones. But my C17MR is modified w/ stronger hooks and heavier clip rings making it act like an 18MR Heavy Dine - it sinks farther down than the 17MR. I can cast it about half way to China with one of my Abu Garcia Revo Inshores - the longer the cast, the longer the lure is in the water which betters your chances of a strike.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Palmira - As you well know, all that bottom grass that has been growing all Spring and Summer is now dying off and trashing the waters. I spend more time cleaning all that "salad" from my lures than I do casting. Weedless fluke type baits may be best against the trash but I'm still gonna continue slinging my ONE KNOCKER and 17/18MRs. The ONE KNOCKER is very loud, which is the attention getter - so, next time you're in Wal-mart, pick up a large Storm Chug Bug - it does the same thing as the O-K but louder and makes a bigger splash. It, in my humble opinion, is the BEST lure for the Bulls at night @ 3MB - there may be some on this forum that may provide some constructive arguments against this.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey,Thanks Desert Eagle. When do the stripers start biting on blackwater?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Hey,Thanks Desert Eagle. When do the stripers start biting on blackwater?


After thanksgiving. Need some good cold weather to drop the water temp and push some bait up the river 

sent from outside your window


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Hey,Thanks Desert Eagle. When do the stripers start biting on blackwater?


Wait for the first cold snap and things will start looking good.. I can't wait to hang into a big girl this year!! Gotta top last year's 20 lber 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

February, if it'a mild Winter...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Or March...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> February, if it'a mild Winter...


I've had my best luck late November thru January









That's a stud striper desert Eagle.. Great job! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, now, tim... Looks like we'll have to see who lands the big'un - say beginning December 1 and ending March 31 (or date of yoyr choosing)??? Maybe a few others might chime in - lim-it-out, thafish, jason, barefoot, and all the other pros out there??? No pic, no fish. Pic MUST have embedded data showing date. And the prize will be?????


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds like a deal.. Let's say, oh.. 19Dec. Topwater is the required bait and a cold beer is the prize?! Embedded data?!? Let me talk with my lawyer to find out the legality on that one.. Lol. I'm sure the other guys will be chomping at the bit to claim "BW BEAST 16'/17'"








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Desert Eagle said:


> February, if it'a mild Winter...


Desert Eagle, Yeah, that is the damn fish that is haunting me ever since you posted that picture last year. I have yet to land one that big. I even went to Tennessee this summer and hired a world renowned guide to put me on some monsters but we blanked.

I think I hooked two that size last year, one on Yellow River and one on Escambia. Both of them kicked my butt. I have upgraded all my tackle, hooks, and baits this year, so maybe I can get one over twenty. My biggest last year was 14.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

timjb83 said:


> Sounds like a deal.. Let's say, oh.. 19Dec. Topwater is the required bait and a cold beer is the prize?! Embedded data?!? Let me talk with my lawyer to find out the legality on that one.. Lol. I'm sure the other guys will be chomping at the bit to claim "BW BEAST 16'/17'"


Tim, That's a beauty. I can't wait for the cool down!! AP


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Avalon bait & tackle ran a striper contest last year. Maybe they can be the arbitrator. I think the winner was 26 pounds.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I have 25 & 27 pounders but I've caught quite a few stripers & sunshine bass in BW. Chesapeake Bay is where the big'uns are. Stripers are quite good to eat IF they're caught in locations where they have access to salt/brackish water. We used to release all that we caught around my home town of Columbus, GA. The big ones do require some rather heavy tackle. 

TRAP: You'll get your big one. Just keep at it. Make sure you have STRONG hooks. I replace most ALL my stock hooks with VMC 4Xstronger and don't forget those weak clip rings.

BTW: Pushed away from my dock at 0620hrs this morning. Surface water temp was 76°F. Cooler WX is just around the corner.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

All this heavy tackle talk, and I've caught all my big Striper while trout fishing. Lucky Craft Pointer 78's and Flash Minnow 95's with light wire Owner st36 hooks, 6'3 M and 6'8 M Cumara rods, 50 size Shimanos and 16lb fluoro leader. I know Tim caught his on some really light tackle as well. Makes the fight a lot more fun...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> All this heavy tackle talk, and I've caught all my big Striper while trout fishing. Lucky Craft Pointer 78's and Flash Minnow 95's with light wire Owner st36 hooks, 6'3 M and 6'8 M Cumara rods, 50 size Shimanos and 16lb fluoro leader. I know Tim caught his on some really light tackle as well. Makes the fight a lot more fun...


I agree Jeff.. If my memory serves me correctly, I was using a Penn battle 4000 on a 7' ML Allstar rod(my trout and redfish setup), spooled with 10# sufix siege mono.. 20# fluorocarbon leader as well.. I love catching them on light tackle! If I have to spool heavy tackle/rod to drag the fish in, I'd probably lose interest quick.. But to each their own.. Whatever you have confidence in, go for it and best of luck.. If you don't have a lot of hang ups or structure, that's where your drag does all the work for you. 

My best and most memorable striper moment was when I lost an easy 30+ pounder! That's what keeps me coming back!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tim, I remember seeing that rod bowed from tip to handle and thinking, uh oh. Definitely gave that fish a fighting chance, but next thing you know it's in the net!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Tim, I remember seeing that rod bowed from tip to handle and thinking, uh oh. Definitely gave that fish a fighting chance, but next thing you know it's in the net!


It was a nail biter for sure.. I had no doubt that if I didn't get hung up on any structure, she was going in the net.. I'm ready to get them this year.. You, me and Josh need to get up again. Maybe this time you can keep those pesky slot reds off your topwater! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I ditched the trout rods and went to a heavier freshwater setup. I caught two big uns in small creeks last year and could not control them on the light tackle. If I was fishing more open water, yes, but the little creeks, no.
In any case, if they still want to head for timbuktu,I probably still won't be able to stop them.

I got the idea of the heavy freshwater tackle from the striper guide up in Tennessee. They are basically musky or swimbait rods with some higher capacity reels with better drag systems. I'm not talking a tuna stick. 

You guys know more about catching them than I do. Sometimes I get lucky though!

AP


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

My only concern is that I've LOST quite a few trophy size fish due to bending hooks, weak clip rings, etc. I've been spooled due to hanging larger fish on my trout rigs, especially in Chocktawhatchee Bay. I want to, at least, see THE BEAST THAT GOT AWAY!!! I too have landed 27" Reds on a $9 Shimano spinner but I feel more comfortable with something heavy enough. And, as we all know - drag adjustment matters...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert eagle, did you catch them on live bait or artificial/ top water?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

The ONLY time I use any live bait is when I dig worms from my mulch pit and use them to catch Stump Knockers, Shell Crackers, and Warmouth from my dock. I also use those worms to "catch" Fiddler Crabs from the bank around the dock to catch Sheeps Head (also, from around the dock). As far as artificials, I use quite a variety but I enjoy top water most of all. There is absolutely nothing better (when it comes to fishing, that is) than to be watching that lure "walk" along the surface, then see that "wake" appear in the lure's wash, then immediately hear that loud sucking sound, witness the explosion at the surface, and feel the rod loading up so strong and quick that you become afraid the monster may be taking your fishing rig from your hands - then, the real battle begins!!! But, as I said, I use a variety. I normally take 4 rods, e.g., 2 Abu Garcia Revo Inshores with a swim bait and a 17/18MR; an Abu Garcia 50 Series Revo Toro NaCl with a large top water lure - Heddon One Knocker Spook or a large Storm Chug Bug; and an older large spool Abu Garcia 6000C (or similar) rigged with a popping cork with an artificial shrimp in light pink about 18" underneath. But much of this is subject to change based on conditions and locations.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok I'm gonna start fishing topwater too...sounds like too much fun...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

153 - No one needs to be telling you how to fish!!! I've seen your posts & pics!!! But top water can be very stimulating since you can SEE and HEAR the pre-strike and the STRIKE.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle

..... PM sent


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Desert Eagle
> 
> ..... PM sent


Don't be using my thread to do some horse trading unless I'm apart of it!! Hahaha 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> The ONLY time I use any live bait is when I dig worms from my mulch pit and use them to catch Stump Knockers, Shell Crackers, and Warmouth from my dock. I also use those worms to "catch" Fiddler Crabs from the bank around the dock to catch Sheeps Head (also, from around the dock). As far as artificials, I use quite a variety but I enjoy top water most of all. There is absolutely nothing better (when it comes to fishing, that is) than to be watching that lure "walk" along the surface, then see that "wake" appear in the lure's wash, then immediately hear that loud sucking sound, witness the explosion at the surface, and feel the rod loading up so strong and quick that you become afraid the monster may be taking your fishing rig from your hands - then, the real battle begins!!! But, as I said, I use a variety. I normally take 4 rods, e.g., 2 Abu Garcia Revo Inshores with a swim bait and a 17/18MR; an Abu Garcia 50 Series Revo Toro NaCl with a large top water lure - Heddon One Knocker Spook or a large Storm Chug Bug; and an older large spool Abu Garcia 6000C (or similar) rigged with a popping cork with an artificial shrimp in light pink about 18" underneath. But much of this is subject to change based on conditions and locations.


Nice setup.. It'll definitely fill the cooler 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

